
With a new law in place, all sides are claiming victory in the tipping wars - gok
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/food/wp/2018/03/22/under-the-spending-bill-restaurant-owners-could-be-barred-from-taking-servers-tips/
======
gok
As whacky as tipping is in general, I found the ban on tip pooling
particularly whacky. Allowing sharing tips with back-of-the-house employees
seems like progress while we try to figure out a more general solution to
compensating service employees better.

